

Mashup Evernote and Dropbox Content With Postachio - nerdburn
http://thetechblock.com/mashup-evernote-dropbox-content-postach-io/
Thank to the Tech Block about announcing our Dropbox blogging integration - now you can mash up your Evernote and Dropbox content with Postach.io :)
======
kalv
Interesting - How does formatting work on the content stored in Dropbox? Is it
just HTML on Dropbox or can it be markdown or even word docs with images, etc.

~~~
nerdburn
At the moment you can put in HTML or Markdown files. The formatting is
handling by the sites theme, but you're welcome to add inline styles to the
HTML files.

Eventually we'll add support for any kind of file that you can put in Dropbox.

Good question, thanks!

~~~
nerdburn
Oh, here's our documentation on using Dropbox with Postach.io:

[http://help.postach.io/intro-to-using-dropbox-with-
postach-i...](http://help.postach.io/intro-to-using-dropbox-with-postach-io)

